# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  The dropship Idea

## dropship

Now the dropship is the easy way to earn money
i saw some cheap products in duduta.com and now i want know
which product is the hot sell product, do you have any good ideas about the dropship in south africa

----------


## Dave A

Dropshipping, and particularly Duduta has come up before.

In a South African context Duduta does seem to have challenges to overcome as currently the contract and distribution centre isn't local. I also recall some discussion about the challenges posed by returned goods and proof of delivery issues, but I couldn't find them right now.

----------


## dropship

> Dropshipping, and particularly Duduta has come up before.
> 
> In a South African context Duduta does seem to have challenges to overcome as currently the contract and distribution centre isn't local. I also recall some discussion about the challenges posed by returned goods and proof of delivery issues, but I couldn't find them right now.


Thanks for your help, Now the duduta.com have the theme about the drop and the whlolesale lots , So many cheap products, If you know tell me the hot sell products in sa 
Thanks

----------


## Dave A

If anyone is wondering why dropship has been suspended, it was for other posts in contravention of the TFSA advertising policy - although failing to address the concerns raised about "dropshipping" in this conversation certainly didn't help much either.

----------


## Jovana

Dropshipping in SA is tough to get into.

You need to find legitimate manufacturers. You need to find people you can trust and then sell to people. Unless you have some $$ to burn, I wouldn't suggest it for the SA market.

----------


## robinsonwang

> Dropshipping in SA is tough to get into.
> 
> You need to find legitimate manufacturers. You need to find people you can trust and then sell to people. Unless you have some $$ to burn, I wouldn't suggest it for the SA market.


How about to sell the products to wantitall.co.za?
I have heard they can import the products from abroad and they do like the dropship way.

----------


## robinsonwang

> Dropshipping, and particularly Duduta has come up before.
> 
> In a South African context Duduta does seem to have challenges to overcome as currently the contract and distribution centre isn't local. I also recall some discussion about the challenges posed by returned goods and proof of delivery issues, but I couldn't find them right now.


Lol, I have tried to start this topic and find some help from the members here.  Now once again, someone else continue the duduta dropship topic again, maybe we are somehow a little bit ambitious sometimes.  I do think this is a good topic but not the right one for us. We don't have much of the experience and we are good at this.

We can also talk about the differenence between, wholesale,dropship and group-buy marketing.  Too Much is not good.

Good to you,dropship!

----------


## Dave A

The problem with dropship (the ex-member) is he/she started thread after thread. But whenever anyone engaged a started thread there was no response. It was essentially link-building litter and nothing more.

It's not so much duduta as a discussion point, it's the style of engagement (or should that be *lack* of engagement) that tends to get these duduta promoters in trouble.

And ultimately it doesn't reflect well on the company too.

I've always found it strange that a culture that places such importance on courtesy and respect has developed a reputation for very poor manners with forums on the internet.

Yourself excluded, robinsonwang. Your manners are impeccable.

----------

